# strange port problem



## Erratus (Aug 10, 2010)

Yesterday I did


```
# make TWEAK_L10N=yes LOCALIZED_LANG=de pre-everything
# make LOCALIZED_LANG=de WITH_CCACHE=yes package package-rename deinstall
```
The package build failed, but the localization succeded without building a new ooo.

Now trying to update ports with portmaster -av shows, that virtualbox needs an update as can been seen below. 


```
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Upgrade virtualbox-ose-3.2.6 to virtualbox-ose-3.2.8

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y] 

===>>> Starting build for for ports that need updating <<<===

===>>> Launching child to update openoffice.org-3.2.1

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3
===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for editors/openoffice.org-3 from ports

// snip //

===>>> Build/Install for editors/openoffice.org-3 exiting due to signal

===>>> Exiting due to signal
```
Now portmaster wants to update openoffice.org-3.2.1 cause of the failure of renaming the ooo port.

```
# pkg_info -Ix openoffice
de-openoffice.org-3.2.1 Office-Suite mit Textverarbeitung, Tabellenkalkulation, Dat
openoffice.org-3.2.1 Integrated wordprocessor/dbase/spreadsheet/drawing/chart/br
```
Question is, how do I clean this up? How can I manually rename the openoffice port without corrupting the ports database.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 12, 2010)

Since you use portmaster, the only suggestion I can think of is `# touch /var/db/pkg/[i]portdir[/i]/+IGNOREME`
If that doesn't tell portmaster to stop it I don't know what will.


----------



## Erratus (Aug 21, 2010)

I did this: 

```
# cd /var/db/pkg/
# rm -r openoffice.org-3.2.1/
# portmaster --check-depends
# portmaster --check-port-dbdir -v
# pkg_info -Ix openoffice
de-openoffice.org-3.2.1 Office-Suite mit Textverarbeitung, Tabellenkalkulation, Dat
```
If I made a mistake regarding future updates of OpenOffice let me please know. Feedback always welcome.


----------

